# Hello - I am new and need some help



## Tinkerbell_1992 (Jul 3, 2019)

Hello! I have known about this site for many years and done a lot of reading. I am hoping to get some great advice on my current situation. I am very shy about posting and reluctant for reasons I won't get into right now, but am hoping to get over some of that and just put everything out there. What marriage or relationship doesn't have problems? None of us are perfect and we surely don't live in a perfect world. I do hope people will be able to help and be compassionate for someone going through a tough time right now. It's amazing what one can do when you feel people are out there that care and also that have "Been there done that" and can offer amazing insight!

Belle


----------



## thereal24601 (Jul 2, 2019)

Welcome, Belle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, Belle.


----------

